# Moonshine rods



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I emailed them one time and they guy said they have similar action to a TFO BVK in the 8 wt


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I emailed them one time and they guy said they have similar action to a TFO BVK in the 8 wt


I have never cast a tfo, but I am still a little leary that's why I stick with Sage or Loomis usually.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

I've casted an 8 wt with a guide that had one. The rod felt pretty good and the action wast semi-fast (I don't like super fast rods with my stroke) but I could definitely tell the difference in the smoothness of the load compared to my helios 2 8wt. For the price point of these rods I think it is worth trying if nothing else for a boat rod to let people use who are newbies or you just wouldn't trust with your NRX, Meridian, or Helios. I did like it better then the TFO BVk just because it felt like it had a little more backbone and I've broken a BVK. TFO Mangrove is another value priced rod that would be worth checking out and I think a better comparison.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

AgAngler2370 said:


> I've casted an 8 wt with a guide that had one. The rod felt pretty good and the action wast semi-fast (I don't like super fast rods with my stroke) but I could definitely tell the difference in the smoothness of the load compared to my helios 2 8wt. F


Not meaning to jump the thread, have you compared the Recon to the H2 in the 8wt? Hearing what you are saying about super fast rods, you may like the slight softer action of that rod over the H2.

BC 16, where is that company?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Not meaning to jump the thread, have you compared the Recon to the H2 in the 8wt? Hearing what you are saying about super fast rods, you may like the slight softer action of that rod over the H2.
> 
> BC 16, where is that company?


Not sure where they are located I was just online and they pooped up and was curious if anyone casted or had one.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Backwater said:


> BC 16, where is that company?


Charlottesville, Virginia I believe


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Makes sense with the name if they gave me a mason jar full of clear with it then I would definitely buy one.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Not meaning to jump the thread, have you compared the Recon to the H2 in the 8wt? Hearing what you are saying about super fast rods, you may like the slight softer action of that rod over the H2


I have a Recon too and you're right I love it. Only thing I like my H2 better for is short quick shots when water clarity is murky and cant see the fish until they are almost too close.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I've been thinking of buying one of these as an entry level rod. I think I am about to break down and finally get into the fly fishing game. I guess I'll have to get a second job this stuff is expensive. Any recommendations on a reel? I was looking at the Ross evolution R. Salt like pictured on moonshine website. Maybe I should create a new thread rather than hijacking this one.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

It's all good hijack away, the reel isn't as important as the rod most fish you will be pulling in by hand unless you hook a really big red so the reel is mostly to hold the fly line. Get the best rod that you can because that's what actually casts the line. Disclaimer fly fishing is very addictive fly fish at your own risk.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Not sure where they are located I was just online and they pooped up and was curious if anyone casted or had one.


If they "pooped" up, I'm not sure I'd trust their reputation.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Zika said:


> If they "pooped" up, I'm not sure I'd trust their reputation.


According to backwater they are from Virginia area and have been around a while, there add came up on this website in the adds that come up.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

So the ad popped up during a search?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Zika said:


> So the ad popped up during a search?


10 4


----------

